# Quicktime problems



## walker44444 (May 11, 2008)

The latest quicktime update resulted in all my mpeg4 movie clips created using Tubesock not playing. I tried to trash quicktime and all its related files and go back to the older version. Wouldn't let me reinstall earlier version of Quicktime 7, as it still recognised that I had the latest version already installed. Tried to reinstall the latest release. It lets me do this and lets me choose the mackintosh Hard Drive as the target... then I restart the computer and guess what - no quicktime. Have tried this twice now but to no avail.

I am a Quicktime pro user so kind of annoying that I can't now use any version of Quicktime.

Have stopped using Tubesock now and use 'Keep It' instead - a lot less hassle.

Anybody know how I can get Quicktime up and running again.?

Thanks

Imac 20" Intel G5 2Gig Ram


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

When you write:

_



Tried to reinstall the latest release. It lets me do this and lets me choose the mackintosh Hard Drive as the target... then I restart the computer and guess what - no quicktime.

Click to expand...

_Does this mean that Quicktime isn't installed in your Applications Folder? Have you tried performing a Spotlight search for QuickTime to see exactly what is installed, re: QT?

Have you tried another user account, that is if QT is installed and is found in the Applications folder? How did you download/install QT? Using Software Updater or a standalone installer?

Can you view any of the movies at Apple's Website?


----------



## walker44444 (May 11, 2008)

Serge_N_Gin said:


> When you write:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quicktime not installed in Applications

Did a spotlight search and deleted everything I was allowed to. Installed QT from usual Apple website. Can only get sound on movies on Apple website.


----------



## walker44444 (May 11, 2008)

So, i dragged Quicktime over from another mac and it is working fine again.

Only problem is - now I can't use 'photobooth' as it says the camera is being used by another application.

I think it is something to do with Quicktime.

Any ideas?

cheers


----------



## brainwave89 (Aug 6, 2007)

The following information was found at:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303446

Resetting the SMC can resolve some computer issues such as not starting up, not displaying video, sleep issues, fan noise issues, and so forth. If your computer still exhibits these types of issues after you've restarted the computer, try resetting the SMC. To reset the SMC on an iMac (Early 2006), iMac (Mid 2006), iMac (Late 2006), or Mac mini (Early 2006):

From the Apple menu, choose Shut Down (or if the computer is not responding, hold the power button until it turns off).
Unplug all cables from the computer, including the power cord and any display cables.
Wait at least 15 seconds.
Plug the power cord back in, making sure the power button is not being pressed at the time. Then reconnect your keyboard and mouse to the computer.
Press the power button on the back to start up your computer.

The iMac (Early 2006) and later models do not have a button on the main logic board for resetting the SMC, which eliminates the need to remove the computer's cover to reset it (as required for some earlier models).


----------

